# DirecTV Expands HD Sports Programming



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Did a search and didn't see this.

DirecTV's news release today stating a few 24/7 HD channels are coming, and many other RNSs will be showing every MLB game available in HD.

The release also says to see these games, consumers must have MPEG4 receivers. Does this mean in the NY market I won't be able to get MLB games in HD on YES anymore since I still have only the MPEG2 HR10-250? The games used to be on 94 or 95.

*Available now:*

FSN Prime Ticket (Los Angeles Dodgers)
FSN West (Los Angeles Angels)
FSN Bay Area (San Francisco Giants, Oakland A's)
FSN South (Atlanta Braves)
FSN Houston (Astros)
FSN Detroit (Tigers)
FSN Florida (Marlins, Devil Rays)
SportsTime Ohio (Cleveland Indians)
FSN North (Minnesota Twins)
FSN Northwest (Seattle Mariners)
FSN Arizona (Diamondbacks)
FSN Rocky Mountain (Colorado Rockies)
Turner South (Atlanta Braves)

*Coming July 18:*

YES Network (Yankees) 
FSN Southwest (Rangers in Dallas DMA only) 
NESN HD (Red Sox) - continuous 24/7 HD feed 

*Coming in August:*

SportsNet New York (Mets)
Comcast SportsNet Mid-Atlantic HD (Orioles) - continuous 24/7 HD feed
Comcast SportsNet Chicago HDTV (Cubs, White Sox) - continuous 24/7 HD feed


----------



## StEvEY5036 (Jul 9, 2003)

nice find! looks like some good stuff.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

drew2k said:


> The release also says to see these games, consumers must have MPEG4 receivers. Does this mean in the NY market I won't be able to get MLB games in HD on YES anymore since I still have only the MPEG2 HR10-250? The games used to be on 94 or 95.


Good question, Drew. I won't be too happy if they take that away from me, but I have to admit the SNNY for Mets games in HD this August will make me want to get MPEG-4 equipment of some kind.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

bidger said:


> Good question, Drew. I won't be too happy if they take that away from me, but I have to admit the SNNY for Mets games in HD this August will make me want to get MPEG-4 equipment of some kind.


I just called DirecTV to ask about this, and after talking with the very nice Stacey and being put on hold a few times while she researched this, I was assured I would still be able to see the HD games as of July 18. However, I wouldn't be able to participate in the new interactive features YES was pioneering with DirecTV. This feature requires the D10 or R15 - one of the interactive-enabled boxes.

I have a feeling Stacey had a couple of issues confused, so I'm just going to wait a bit longer and see what happens with HD feeds of YES.


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

OK, now this is what Im talking about.

You give me the Kings/A's? and even the sorry Giants games in HD and you make me a very happy D* customer.

Now I have and H10, and HR10-250, and 2 regular tivos, none of which will be able to receive these signals. 

So the H20 is the ONLY receiver that can get these signals right? So ho do I go about getting the H20? I just got the free Hr10--250, so How much is the H20?

Damn, dont want to lose the tivo capabilities in either room, dont want to have an Hr10-250 sitting next to the H20 in the sameroom running to the same tv.... what to do??????
I gaurantee that I will be upgrading to the new D* HD capable receiver if thats what I need to do to get these RSN in HD, and so will all the other sports fans. They will have no problems getting us to switch. Also, if they are doing this for the RSN, Id bet a beer that the following season they make the Sunday Ticket on the MPG4 feeds as well.


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

hoopsrgreat said:


> OK, now this is what Im talking about.
> 
> You give me the Kings/A's? and even the sorry Giants games in HD and you make me a very happy D* customer.
> 
> ...


I agree...putting the RSNs in MPEG-4 is a subtle way of forcing people to switch from the Tivo box to their box...I love my HR10-250 but I've been waiting years for FSNBA to be offered in HD through D*...


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

Oh you've got to be kidding, MPG4! No way in hell I'm getting rid of my HR10-250. I just love Tivo to much. Damn you all to hell D*. I'd trade all the channels in the HD package except the ESPNs for FSNBA in HD.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

Barmat said:


> Oh you've got to be kidding, MPG4! No way in hell I'm getting rid of my HR10-250. I just love Tivo to much. Damn you all to hell D*. I'd trade all the channels in the HD package except the ESPNs for FSNBA in HD.


They've been talking about switching tp MPEG4 stuff for about a year now.
Have you been living under a rock until just a day or so ago ?


----------



## qposner (Sep 28, 2003)

Mariners in HD? Thats all I need, watching them blow it in HD...


----------



## talbain (Jul 31, 2002)

so how do you go about upgrading to the 5lnb dish and the mpeg 4 receiver in the nyc area? i've been waiting for directv to call, but that's about as futile as trying to squeeze milk from a fruitfly...


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

Stanley Rohner said:


> They've been talking about switching tp MPEG4 stuff for about a year now.
> Have you been living under a rock until just a day or so ago ?


 I was just holding out hope that D* somehow would renegotiate with Tivo before making a major HD release like this. This just forces my hand to choose between D* and their crap equipment or another 6mo and a Series 3 and Comcast. I never thought D* would get the HD broadcast of FSNBA.


----------



## talbain (Jul 31, 2002)

Stanley Rohner said:


> They've been talking about switching tp MPEG4 stuff for about a year now.
> Have you been living under a rock until just a day or so ago ?


well in his defense and as i stated a couple of posts up, directv has done a HORRIBLE job of communicating this upgrade to the public. i'm in metro nyc and they have said nothing to me about any upgrade. no mail, no email, no phone call, nothing. a few months ago i called them and asked about it and the csr said, "don't worry, we'll contact you when the time comes"...

i'm pretty damn well versed in this stuff and i don't have the slightest idea how to go about getting my gear upgraded.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll be shocked to see ANY HD content on Comcast Sportsnet Mid Atlantic. That battle is not related to bandwidth, but rather Comcast's ongoing spat with the Orioles over broadcast rights.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

talbain said:


> i'm pretty damn well versed in this stuff and i don't have the slightest idea how to go about getting my gear upgraded.


Ummmm, just call them up and get upgraded if HD locals are available to you. They will give you the new H20 and the 5 LNB installed for free. Simple as that.

Nobody from DirecTV is going to call you to upgrade you. Just bad CSR info. Never believe anything from a CSR or always take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## talbain (Jul 31, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> Ummmm, just call them up and get upgraded if HD locals are available to you. They will give you the new H20 and the 5 LNB installed for free. Simple as that.
> 
> Nobody from DirecTV is going to call you to upgrade you. Just bad CSR info. Never believe anything from a CSR or always take it with a grain of salt.


sorry, but that's wrong. i tried that and they said it would cost $300 and absolutely refused to upgrade me for free...i'll try again today but that was the response a few weeks ago...

also, how in the hell is anyone supposed to know that a hardware upgrade is available/necessary if they don't tell anyone???

EDIT: ok i went to directv's website and it looks like when i called they were talking about the hd dvr and 5 lnb dish for $300. the 5lnb dish and a standard mpeg 4 hd receiver will cost $105 after tax.

has anyone gotten d* to upgrade them to this package for free?


----------



## whalerfan (Nov 9, 2004)

I got a H20 receiver a couple of months ago (just before lease) and they're coming to install a new dish (5LNB) next Tuesday. The dish upgrade was free and the receiver was "free" after the $100 rebate.

Now it will be great to see the Mets, Red Sox and Yankees in HD here in Connecticut!

Let's go Mets!


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

I have TC+ and get regular YES on channel 622. I live near Buffalo, so not really in the NYC market. Will I be able to get YES HD? Or is it only for people near NYC?


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

Yet we can't get LiL PBS HD - MPEG4 or otherwise? Perhaps the legalities are different, but I could care less about Comcast Sports Net Chicago in HD.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

It would only make sense for them to move HD sunday ticket to mpeg4. Sure they could leave standard definition on mpeg2. But moving the HD version of sunday ticket to mpeg4 would free up TONS of space in the mpeg2 world. And they could eventually broadcast all games in HD rather than justa few. You know the NFL has to be pushing to get all the games done in HD.


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

HiDefGator said:


> It would only make sense for them to move HD sunday ticket to mpeg4. Sure they could leave standard definition on mpeg2. But moving the HD version of sunday ticket to mpeg4 would free up TONS of space in the mpeg2 world. And they could eventually broadcast all games in HD rather than justa few. You know the NFL has to be pushing to get all the games done in HD.


I agree mostly, but ST only uses bandwidth for 7 hours a week. And I would like to think the NFL is pushing HD, but how hard can they be pushing when CBS only does 3 HD games a week? Directv can't put it in HD if CBS doesn't video it in HD.


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

You forgot the coming never section: Comcast Sportsnet HD Philly


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

I stay pretty well up on this stuff as well, and if it werent for the post on THIS FORUM informing us that some of the fox sports regional markets were available right NOW in HD, id never have known. Youd think D* would be so damn excited about this that they would have it plastered all over their site, would have it on D* commercials, and would be sending out emails to their customers. This is a BIG deal, and one in which many sports customers that were thinking about leaving will now stay.

Cmon D*. Im happy about this, but they need to get much more savy about letting all of us know about this stuff.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

They have put it in their Press Release... and it wouldn't surprise me if it isn't in next month "email"

This type of "information" spread, is pretty much the same way they have announced things for the last 10 years.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

talbain said:


> sorry, but that's wrong. i tried that and they said it would cost $300 and absolutely refused to upgrade me for free...i'll try again today but that was the response a few weeks ago...
> 
> also, how in the hell is anyone supposed to know that a hardware upgrade is available/necessary if they don't tell anyone???
> 
> ...


Right on the DirecTV homepage is a link for a free HD upgrade.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P2400008

H20, free. 5 LNB dish you can get installed with it at most for shipping. Total cost to you perhaps $15. Available to all.


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

Ok, that was confusing. In the small print it talks baout requiring the DVR service(no MPG4 DVR out yet) and it says "new customers only." It does not mention the new H20, or the 5 lnb dish. I guess Ill need to call, as I want to have the 5 lnb dish up and running if/whenever the new HD DVR comes out.

Thanks


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

bonscott87 said:


> Right on the DirecTV homepage is a link for a free HD upgrade.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P2400008
> 
> H20, free. 5 LNB dish you can get installed with it at most for shipping. Total cost to you perhaps $15. Available to all.


Except the possibility exists for some finagling out of commitments with that offer. Requires a 2-year commitment, which some people (myself included) may not be willing to agree to.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Its a lease to I would want to own.


----------



## talbain (Jul 31, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> Right on the DirecTV homepage is a link for a free HD upgrade.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P2400008
> 
> H20, free. 5 LNB dish you can get installed with it at most for shipping. Total cost to you perhaps $15. Available to all.


this is wonderful, except its for NEW customers only. it won't let me do it...


----------



## JoeTivo25 (Sep 1, 2004)

The Press Release states, "Customers who live within the RSN team territory and the spot beam area will also be required to have the H20 (MPEG4 compatible) HD receiver along with a five LNB dish to receive the RSN's HD programming. The HD games will be available on viewer channel 96 or 97 in each market, and the 24/7 RSNs will be seen on a separate channel that will have the same viewer channel number as their standard definition feed. For customers outside the spot beam, select HD games may be available on channel 95"

Any idea how this will affect those with MLB Package? I'm out of the Yankees Region, but still want the Yankee hd games. 

As I understand it, Spot Beaming is regional, so I do not think I will receive these games in HD, unless they happen to be put on Channel 95.


----------



## TivoIsForLovers (May 30, 2006)

JoeTivo25 said:


> The Press Release states, "Customers who live within the RSN team territory and the spot beam area will also be required to have the H20 (MPEG4 compatible) HD receiver along with a five LNB dish to receive the RSN's HD programming. The HD games will be available on viewer channel 96 or 97 in each market, and the 24/7 RSNs will be seen on a separate channel that will have the same viewer channel number as their standard definition feed. For customers outside the spot beam, select HD games may be available on channel 95"
> 
> Any idea how this will affect those with MLB Package? I'm out of the Yankees Region, but still want the Yankee hd games.
> 
> As I understand it, Spot Beaming is regional, so I do not think I will receive these games in HD, unless they happen to be put on Channel 95.


YES-HD will be moving to MPEG4 on January 18th.

Channel 95 will REMAIN as a MPEG2 channel providing MLB EI HD games, those games will be varying from among the various RSNS that DirecTV offers. This means that a game will be on MPEG4 in the local market, and on MPEG2 at the same time for the national market (with blackout rules applying).

This also means that more than one game a day will be on sometimes on channel 95, and it also means that fewer Yankee games will be on channel 95.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

stiffi said:


> I'll be shocked to see ANY HD content on Comcast Sportsnet Mid Atlantic. That battle is not related to bandwidth, but rather Comcast's ongoing spat with the Orioles over broadcast rights.


...and the O's will be broadcast on MASN for the 2007 season. To my knowledge MASN does not currently broadcast in HD.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

MASN barely broadcasts at all.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

Martin Tupper said:


> ...and the O's will be broadcast on MASN for the 2007 season. To my knowledge MASN does not currently broadcast in HD.


Will be HD in 2007


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

As for the NY market they've only got half of it covered with YES/SNY. They are still missing FSNY and MSG. With no DVR available yet, I probably won't bother making a switch for the 2 months of baseball, since there will be no NY Rangers coverage (the Knicks aren't worth watching), it's probably not worth it for me to upgrade right now. Will wait til the MPEG-4 HD DVR is out and see what the programming is and my options at that time...


----------



## JoeTivo25 (Sep 1, 2004)

TivoIsForLovers said:


> YES-HD will be moving to MPEG4 on January 18th.
> 
> Channel 95 will REMAIN as a MPEG2 channel providing MLB EI HD games, those games will be varying from among the various RSNS that DirecTV offers. This means that a game will be on MPEG4 in the local market, and on MPEG2 at the same time for the national market (with blackout rules applying).
> 
> This also means that more than one game a day will be on sometimes on channel 95, and it also means that fewer Yankee games will be on channel 95.


Does going to MPEG4 necessarily mean spot beaming? Can I get all of the NY games in HD (with MLB package) if I am in San Diego?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

No... going "mpeg-4" doesn't necessarily mean SpotBeam (in general)

But, DirecTV is using spot beam technology for the RSNs

YES, may be the exception to most of that.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Anyone have a link to show if we are in a certain spotbeam?


----------



## mikeny (Dec 22, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> No... going "mpeg-4" doesn't necessarily mean SpotBeam (in general)
> 
> But, DirecTV is using spot beam technology for the RSNs
> 
> YES, may be the exception to most of that.


Earl,

Please clarify if possible what you believe will be the status of YES HD after July 18th for:

a)in RSN market mpeg-2 subs, 
b)out of market mpeg-2 MLB HD Extra Innings Subs, and 
c)out of market mpeg-4 MLB HD Extra Innings Subs.

Presumably in RSN market mpeg-4 subs will get all the games.

Thanks.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Honestly... I don't know...
I can send a email, and see what reply I get.

Earl


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I want the Giants in HD. Does anyone know if it's OK to just get the 5 lnb dish and the H20 receiver and the Zinwell WB68 from, say, Solid Signal and just do the installation yourself, and then have D*TV activate the new receiver? I no longer live exactly where they think I do, and I don't want to jeapordize all the various waivers I have in place. I think the equipment will cost me app. $300, not including shipping. How much does the equipment/installation cost if you have D*TV provide everything?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

There should be no problems with doing a self install..

As for the YES question.
I got a reply... basically, there is no clear cut answer... my contact didn't know for sure.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

From the press release.



> Customers can visit DIRECTV.com to determine if they are within the team territory and spot beam and can receive the games.


I just looked and found nothing..


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

TivoIsForLovers said:


> YES-HD will be moving to MPEG4 on January 18th.
> 
> ...
> 
> This also means that more than one game a day will be on sometimes on channel 95, and it also means that fewer Yankee games will be on channel 95.


It's not as if there are even a lot of YES-HD games on now!


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> No... going "mpeg-4" doesn't necessarily mean SpotBeam (in general)
> 
> But, DirecTV is using spot beam technology for the RSNs
> 
> YES, may be the exception to most of that.


I wonder if YES will also be treated differently because the YES Interacive features are about to roll-out. This of course requires an interactive box, so most of us don't qualify, but where is the interactive content carried? On the spot beam?

If so, one more reaon that those with HR10-250s in the NY market will only see the select HD YES games carried on Ch. 95, and will lose out on the rest of the HD Yankee games.


----------



## patsfan123 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm a transplanted Red Sox fan living in NY, so I am dying to get NESN HD, which it says will be available 24/7 starting July 18th. However, since I am in NY, it also sounds like I wont be able to get the "spot beam" no matter what equipment I have.

Is that right? Is there anyway for someone in NY to get NESN HD (or just the Red Sox games in HD, other than the *occasional* game on channel 95)?

(I have the HR 10-250 but would get one of the new mpeg4 receivers if that would help, and put it right next to my HR 10-250).

Thanks for any answers/suggestions.


----------



## mikeny (Dec 22, 2004)

patsfan, 

It doesn't sound like you'll be able to get NESN HD regularly in NY, even with and H20 receiver/AT9 dish set-up due to the spot beam target areas.

Worse comes to worse, there's a pretty good team in the Bronx that you could watch.


----------



## Dirac (Oct 18, 2002)

Any word on whether or not they'll show college sports in HD? I was thinking hockey, especially for the games that are played in NHL buildings--most likely they'll have all the support equipment in place anyway. Maybe some other of the FSN college sports (basketball?).


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

TivoIsForLovers said:


> and it also means that fewer Yankee games will be on channel 95.


Everything else in your post makes sense to me except this part.

Why do you think that will mean less Yankee games on 95?

The Yankees have got to be one of the more popular teams for the EI package. I would think they would want more games in HD, not less.

(In a perfect world, we'd have all the RSNs on CONUS beams and MLB would let us sub to any or all of them without the outdated and arcane fan-unfriendly blackout rules, but that's a whole different issue).


----------



## steady teddy (May 15, 2004)

Well I'm one of those D* customers who _has_ been living in a cave.  I wasn't aware of the MPEG 4 switch until now. It's great that D* has notified their HD customers of this. 

I have an HR10-250 and a Sony HD 200. So now I would have to get a new 5 LNB dish along with a H20 but my HR10-250 still would not be able to pick up the channels broadcasting these regional games? And D* currently has no replacement for the HR10-250? Is that right?


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

steady teddy said:


> Well I'm one of those D* customers who _has_ been living in a cave.  I wasn't aware of the MPEG 4 switch until now. It's great that D* has notified their HD customers of this.
> 
> I have an HR10-250 and a Sony HD 200. So now I would have to get a new 5 LNB dish along with a H20 but my HR10-250 still would not be able to pick up the channels broadcasting these regional games? And D* currently has no replacement for the HR10-250? Is that right?


Sorry you didn't know. It's been DirecTV's plan for about 2 years now.

Right now only the new HD locals and RSN-HD channels are going on the MPEG4 satellites. Next year there are two new sats which will then allow expansion of national HD channels and the eventual move of all HD over to the MPEG4 system (but we're looking at probably 2 years before that happens). Once your HD locals are available DirecTV will replace your dish to the 5 LNB for you and you can get the H20 for free. There is no MPEG4 DVR yet (replacement for the HR10-250) but it's due out this fall. Rumor has been for a while that those with the HR10 will get a free or cheap swap out to the new DVR but nobody knows for sure.

So for now, unless you need your HD locals from DirecTV or really want your RSN in HD then you don't need to worry about it. Just sit back and enjoy what you have. Eventually you'll be upgraded, mostly at DirecTV's expense.


----------



## steady teddy (May 15, 2004)

bonscott87 said:


> Sorry you didn't know. It's been DirecTV's plan for about 2 years now.
> 
> Right now only the new HD locals and RSN-HD channels are going on the MPEG4 satellites. Next year there are two new sats which will then allow expansion of national HD channels and the eventual move of all HD over to the MPEG4 system (but we're looking at probably 2 years before that happens). Once your HD locals are available DirecTV will replace your dish to the 5 LNB for you and you can get the H20 for free. There is no MPEG4 DVR yet (replacement for the HR10-250) but it's due out this fall. Rumor has been for a while that those with the HR10 will get a free or cheap swap out to the new DVR but nobody knows for sure.
> 
> So for now, unless you need your HD locals from DirecTV or really want your RSN in HD then you don't need to worry about it. Just sit back and enjoy what you have. Eventually you'll be upgraded, mostly at DirecTV's expense.


Thanks for the info. :up:

Actually I _did_ know D* was going to make the switch but I didn't think it would happen so soon, even if there's only a couple of new channels currently available. I live the Detroit area and I'm just ticked off because I was really looking forward to watching the Tigers in HD for the first time tonight on channel 96 only to find out-DUH-I can't get the channel.  Maybe I'm asking too much but, like I said, it would have been nice to be notified of this from D* to allow me to make the transition early if I wanted.

I have an OTA antenna so I'm not worried about locals.


----------



## RMSko (Sep 4, 2001)

Am I right that if I live in the NY area, I will not be able to view the HD SportsNet NY (Mets) games until I replace my HD TiVo with an MPEG4 compatible receiver?


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

steady teddy said:


> Thanks for the info. :up:
> 
> Actually I _did_ know D* was going to make the switch but I didn't think it would happen so soon, even if there's only a couple of new channels currently available. I live the Detroit area and I'm just ticked off because I was really looking forward to watching the Tigers in HD for the first time tonight on channel 96 only to find out-DUH-I can't get the channel.  Maybe I'm asking too much but, like I said, it would have been nice to be notified of this from D* to allow me to make the transition early if I wanted.
> 
> I have an OTA antenna so I'm not worried about locals.


Well, here's an option for you. Since your locals are up in HD you can get a free (or nearly free) upgrade to the AT9 dish and get an H20.

Your HD Tivo will continue to work just fine with the new dish, it just can't see or record the MPEG 4 channels. BUT you'll have the H20 off another input to your TV so you can watch FSD in HD and all those Tigers and Red Wings and Pistons games in HD glory all at very little cost then the $4.99 extra receiver fee. Then you can just sit back and wait for a deal on the new DVR whenever it comes out.


----------



## steady teddy (May 15, 2004)

bonscott87 said:


> Well, here's an option for you. Since your locals are up in HD you can get a free (or nearly free) upgrade to the AT9 dish and get an H20.
> 
> Your HD Tivo will continue to work just fine with the new dish, it just can't see or record the MPEG 4 channels. BUT you'll have the H20 off another input to your TV so you can watch FSD in HD and all those Tigers and Red Wings and Pistons games in HD glory all at very little cost then the $4.99 extra receiver fee. Then you can just sit back and wait for a deal on the new DVR whenever it comes out.


Done. 

I already called D* to get the H20 and the dish installed. Unfortunately their system was down when I called and they have to call me back to set up an appointment.

The good news is that the rep looked over my account and said she would only charge me for shipping and not the $99 cost of the unit. Am I supposed to say that here?


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

steady teddy said:


> Done.
> 
> I already called D* to get the H20 and the dish installed. Unfortunately their system was down when I called and they have to call me back to set up an appointment.
> 
> The good news is that the rep looked over my account and said she would only charge me for shipping and not the $99 cost of the unit. Am I supposed to say that here?


Congrats. It's ok to say, it's a pretty common deal. My HD locals go up this fall and I'll be making the same call.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

steady teddy said:


> Done.
> 
> I already called D* to get the H20 and the dish installed. Unfortunately their system was down when I called and they have to call me back to set up an appointment.
> 
> The good news is that the rep looked over my account and said she would only charge me for shipping and not the $99 cost of the unit. Am I supposed to say that here?


Did she say anything about a 2-year commitment? I considered doing what you did, but I'm really not willing to sign up for 2 more years of DirecTV. You may want to check on that.


----------



## steady teddy (May 15, 2004)

serumgard said:


> Did she say anything about a 2-year commitment? I considered doing what you did, but I'm really not willing to sign up for 2 more years of DirecTV. You may want to check on that.


 I didn't ask and she didn't mention it. I will ask when they call me back for the appointment. Although I really don't see any other options in the foreseeable future if I want to keep the Sunday Ticket package...

Thanks :up:


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

serumgard said:


> Did she say anything about a 2-year commitment? I considered doing what you did, but I'm really not willing to sign up for 2 more years of DirecTV. You may want to check on that.


What happens if you die during your 2 year commitment? Do your heirs have to fulfill your obligation?


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Howie said:


> What happens if you die during your 2 year commitment? Do your heirs have to fulfill your obligation?


Don't give them any ideas.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

serumgard said:


> Did she say anything about a 2-year commitment? I considered doing what you did, but I'm really not willing to sign up for 2 more years of DirecTV. You may want to check on that.


Even if you're not sure about staying or leaving, there's the aspect of having a 2 year commitment on a HD receiver when what you really want is a HD DVR.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

bidger said:


> Even if you're not sure about staying or leaving, there's the aspect of having a 2 year commitment on a HD receiver when what you really want is a HD DVR.


It's not the issue of making the commitment to an HD receiver that bothers me. I'd be willing to use that as a stopgap until the HD DVR comes out (because all they'll make me do is extend again when the HD DVR comes out), if I were interested in DirecTV's unit. I'm not. DirecTV's lack of support for TiVo - and in fact their defense of what they know to be an inferior unit when I was on the phone with them ("it'll be just as good as TiVo once all the kinks are worked out") - and their adding channels only for people who chose to add new equipment has soured me to the point where I am planning on leaving them once the Series 3 unit is out.

I understand the practice - maximize their own profits - but leaving longtime subscribers in the lurch really rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

bidger said:


> Even if you're not sure about staying or leaving, there's the aspect of having a 2 year commitment on a HD receiver when what you really want is a HD DVR.


When you have a 1 or 2 year commitment to DirecTV, it is for a certain level of programming only...usually at least Total Choice or above. There is no commitment for the receiver. In fact they are all leased now so you don't own it anyway. If you leave DirecTV you'll be sending your receiver back to them. Also not hard to turn in that H20 for the new DVR when the time comes. It's just like the cable box now.


----------



## steady teddy (May 15, 2004)

I just called for an appointment to get the H20 and dish installed and was told there is a two year commitment from the date of installation. There is a prorated penalty of up to $300 for early cancellation.


----------



## zwheeloc (Jun 10, 2002)

I am getting different information from DirecTV (what else is new?). Just got a HR10-250 and I thought the NESN HD channel was supposed to be on 96 starting today. The CSR told me 64 (Red Sox) & 65 (Bruins). Currently, all channels are not displaying anything yet. Is there an extra fee over and above the HD Package? Is it a separate package? I do get standard NESN on 623 currently.


----------



## steady teddy (May 15, 2004)

zwheeloc said:


> I am getting different information from DirecTV (what else is new?). Just got a HR10-250 and I thought the NESN HD channel was supposed to be on 96 starting today. The CSR told me 64 (Red Sox) & 65 (Bruins). Currently, all channels are not displaying anything yet. Is there an extra fee over and above the HD Package? Is it a separate package? I do get standard NESN on 623 currently.


You can't get channel 96 unless you have a H20 receiver and the 5 LNB dish.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

zwheeloc said:


> I am getting different information from DirecTV (what else is new?). Just got a HR10-250 and I thought the NESN HD channel was supposed to be on 96 starting today. The CSR told me 64 (Red Sox) & 65 (Bruins). Currently, all channels are not displaying anything yet. Is there an extra fee over and above the HD Package? Is it a separate package? I do get standard NESN on 623 currently.


NESN HD is an MPEG 4 channel on the new sats. the HR10-250 can't see the MPEG4 channels. You need the H20 receiver to get them. Eventually (this fall perhaps) the new MPEG 4 DVR replacement for the HR10 will be out.


----------



## talbain (Jul 31, 2002)

so, does anyone with the h20 and the 5lnb dish see the new YES HD today? what channel is it on?


----------



## TivoIsForLovers (May 30, 2006)

talbain said:


> so, does anyone with the h20 and the 5lnb dish see the new YES HD today? what channel is it on?


Tonight for the game I believe - channel 96.


----------



## tomthumb (Jan 23, 2002)

Are all the local Fox Sports channels broadcasting in HD?
Or more specificially - does Fox Sports West 2 broadcast the LA Dodger games in HD?
I tried looking at the channel's website, but couldn't find any info on that.
Having a hard time believing that they are since until recently not even the weekly Fox Saturday games were in HD.


----------



## talbain (Jul 31, 2002)

TivoIsForLovers said:


> Tonight for the game I believe - channel 96.


ok. i look forward to a full report. is yes hd not a full time hd channel though? is it hd only for the live games?


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

tomthumb said:


> Are all the local Fox Sports channels broadcasting in HD?
> Or more specificially - does Fox Sports West 2 broadcast the LA Dodger games in HD?
> I tried looking at the channel's website, but couldn't find any info on that.
> Having a hard time believing that they are since until recently not even the weekly Fox Saturday games were in HD.


Ummm, see the first post in this thread.


----------



## zwheeloc (Jun 10, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> NESN HD is an MPEG 4 channel on the new sats. the HR10-250 can't see the MPEG4 channels. You need the H20 receiver to get them. Eventually (this fall perhaps) the new MPEG 4 DVR replacement for the HR10 will be out.


*sigh* Yeah, I finally saw that in the announcement when I read it closer. But, I am not complaining about switching to the HR10-250. I had a set up of a HD Receiver, a HDVR2 and several various A/V equipment. The HDVR2 has one bad tuner, so we were using that as the satellite radio box (I actually may rehook that up and limit the channels to the XM channels).

Now to wait for fall to get the non-TiVo HR20-700.


----------



## gworkman (Feb 6, 2006)

So...with all these RSNs up, where's all the games on 95? I see several Yankees games, a Red Sox game and that's it!


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

gworkman said:


> So...with all these RSNs up, where's all the games on 95? I see several Yankees games, a Red Sox game and that's it!


Im a little confused when you ask " where are all the games?" How many games are you expecting?

IN my area, I will only get the A's and Giants, nobody else.


----------



## gworkman (Feb 6, 2006)

From the press release----

Customers who live within the RSN team territory and the spot beam area will also be required to have the H20 (MPEG4 compatible) HD receiver along with a five LNB dish to receive the RSN's HD programming. The HD games will be available on viewer channel 96 or 97 in each market, and the 24/7 RSNs will be seen on a separate channel that will have the same viewer channel number as their standard definition feed. For customers outside the spot beam, select HD games may be available on channel 95.

====end press release snipit


It states "select" HD games for channel 95. They had more than just Yankees games several weeks ago. I've seen Florida, Arizona and Los Angeles in the past. It wouldn't seem impossible for them to give us 1 or 2 games a day.

I don't want the 5 LNB and another receiver and another commitment to get FSAZ.


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

D* cant just give you games out of your area. It isnt up to them.


----------



## gworkman (Feb 6, 2006)

I understand they can't just give games. I'm saying...several weeks ago, there was more variety in the HD sources on 95.

What clearly makes no sense is the fact that they can't populate the guide with accurate info of upcoming games. This morning, when I posted, there was a Red Sox v. Seattle game listed as well as three Yankees games. Now, there is one Yankees game for next week and a Twins v DRays game today.

How 'bout they commit to a monthly schedule of games and, if they're feeling really wild, they could post the schedule on the internet...say at www.directv.com??????


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

well here is th emoment of truth. The Giants are playing the Padres, the FSN web page says the game is in HD, yet I have no Giants game in HD showing on channel 94,95,96,97or anywhere for that matter.

On the phone with D* now, and the tech support is a little confused. Im on hold.


----------

